# AMC is showing all four seasons of Breaking Bad starting June 11



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

For those of us who keep saying "I really need to watch this show", now's our chance!:up:

http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2012/05/late-night-encores.php



> How did a public school teacher become Public Enemy Number 1? If you haven't been keeping up with the series Time magazine calls "TV's best drama," you might not have the faintest clue. Fortunately, AMC is encoring all four seasons of Breaking Bad with multiple episodes airing late night every night starting Sun., Jun. 11. Stay up late or set your DVR to watch the entire series in order from the beginning. Witness Walter White's dramatic transformation and get ready for the new season premiering Sun., Jul. 15 at 10/9c on AMC.


Click here to see a complete schedule of episode airings.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

And shockingly the beginning of the final season will break viewing records.

I highly recommend anyone on the fence get on board it is well worth it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Everyone needs to make this happen!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wonder if the pilot and first few episodes will be shown as the originals were televised (with brief nudity and adult language), or if they'll be the censored sanitized versions on Netflix?

Definitely going to set the DVR to find out.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hank said:


> I wonder if the pilot and first few episodes will be shown as the originals were televised (with brief nudity and adult language), or if they'll be the censored sanitized versions on Netflix?
> 
> Definitely going to set the DVR to find out.


Considering this is AMC, one would HOPE they would be the original versions.

But now ya' got me wondering...

Nonetheless, SP set with a Keep Count of "All".


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Everyone needs to make this happen!


How did I know you would show up in this thread?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Since you guys keep raving about it, I'll give this a shot. Only reason I didn't watch at the beginning is because it wasn't in HD on DirecTV...now it is.

I'm also starting watch Mad Men. Watched the first episode again, which I didn't like the first time around, but liked better on the second viewing.

Edit: SP now set!! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sweet, looks like I will be watching it all again for a third time!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How did I know you would show up in this thread?


Uhh.... cuz it's the best show ever? 



Steveknj said:


> Since you guys keep raving about it, I'll give this a shot. Only reason I didn't watch at the beginning is because it wasn't in HD on DirecTV...now it is.
> Edit: SP now set!! Thanks for the heads up.


YES! You will be hooked. I honestly only know 1 person that I've persuaded (aka strong armed... aka bugged until they watched just to shut me the F up) to watch that did not like it and that's my boss. And he doesn't really count considering he doesn't like any show with violence or gore or fighting or mystery. Basically he likes old westerns and comedies....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm all over this like a fly on poop. I didn't start watching until the third season, but picked up the first two using torrents. And, since my cableco just recently added AMC HD, I'm stockpiling these to watch before the fifth season debut...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Uhh.... cuz it's the best show ever?
> 
> YES! You will be hooked. I honestly only know 1 person that I've persuaded (aka strong armed... aka bugged until they watched just to shut me the F up) to watch that did not like it and that's my boss. And he doesn't really count considering he doesn't like any show with violence or gore or fighting or mystery. Basically he likes old westerns and comedies....


Suddenly I have a lot to watch again, once this starts to fill my DVR. So much for catching up on all those movies I have saved up


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Suddenly I have a lot to watch again, once this starts to fill my DVR. So much for catching up on all those movies I have saved up


If you don't love it, you can follow me around the forum berating me on every post, deal?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Suddenly I have a lot to watch again, once this starts to fill my DVR. So much for catching up on all those movies I have saved up


You'll definitely be glad you did this. Breaking Bad is much more compelling than any movies you might have been saving up.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Since you guys keep raving about it, I'll give this a shot. Only reason I didn't watch at the beginning is because it wasn't in HD on DirecTV...now it is.


Sadly, the sound quality of AMDHD on DirecTV isn't very good. The iTunes version has much better sound quality (as do the WEBDL versions if you torrent it).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I just started watching a little while ago, but on Netflix.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markb said:


> Sadly, the sound quality of AMDHD on DirecTV isn't very good. The iTunes version has much better sound quality (as do the WEBDL versions if you torrent it).


It's not much better on our cableco....it's Pro Logic II and not DD5.1...


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Since you guys keep raving about it, I'll give this a shot.


If the first four minutes of the pilot isn't enough to grab you then I don't know what will. Have a fun ride. :up:


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I watched the first 3 seasons on Netflix. I've been waiting for Season 4 to hit Netflix but I'll set a remainder for June 23 so I can catch up. 

I can't wait for Season 5.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

One of the great tv series of all time. And rare in that each season just keeps getting better.

Can't wait to see how they wrap it up in the last season. Will Walter be rewarded despite the despicable person he's become, or will he get his comeuppance?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Uhh.... cuz it's the best show ever?


I guess you're an "out of sight, out of mind" kind of girl. Raylan will be disappointed. 

Back to BB (am I allowed to call it that if I have never seen it?), this is great news. We'll be caught up on Game of Thrones by then, and can really get into this one.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> And he doesn't really count considering he doesn't like any show with violence or gore or fighting....


Why wouldn't he like Breaking Bad then?


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

After all the comments here, I've finally started watching the show on Netflix.

I've made it through three episodes so far. It's good, but maybe I'm missing something.

There's a lot of "best show ever" type comments here, but so far I would put "The Shield", "Sons of Anarchy" and "Justified" well ahead of "Breaking Bad".

I'll keep watching because I'm enjoying it so far, but is there something in future shows/seasons that gives it the "best show ever" title, 'cuz so far I ain't seein' it!

Curious about others opinions on this matter.

LH


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr. Soze said:


> I guess you're an "out of sight, out of mind" kind of girl. Raylan will be disappointed.
> 
> Back to BB (am I allowed to call it that if I have never seen it?), this is great news. We'll be caught up on Game of Thrones by then, and can really get into this one.


You're confusing me then because I've never ever said any show was better than Breaking Bad. Justified is in my top list but it isn't better. Game of Thrones would be the closest right now but with just 2 seasons I can't even really compare yet.



leeherman said:


> I've made it through three episodes so far. It's good, but maybe I'm missing something. There's a lot of "best show ever" type comments here, *but so far I would put "The Shield", "Sons of Anarchy" and "Justified" well ahead of "Breaking Bad". *
> I'll keep watching because I'm enjoying it so far, but is there something in future shows/seasons that gives it the "best show ever" title, 'cuz so far I ain't seein' it!
> Curious about others opinions on this matter.


You just keep a'watchin........by the time you get caught up you will get it.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

FireMen2003 said:


> I watched the first 3 seasons on Netflix. I've been waiting for Season 4 to hit Netflix but I'll set a remainder for June 23 so I can catch up.
> 
> I can't wait for Season 5.


season 4 comes out on netflix june 5th, i've been waiting for it since january


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

robbhimself said:


> season 4 comes out on netflix june 5th, i've been waiting for it since january


We bought it from Amazon for $20 a couple of months ago. Well worth it.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

DougF said:


> We bought it from Amazon for $20 a couple of months ago. Well worth it.


i wish i had, but now it's just a 4 day wait



> Originally Posted by leeherman View Post
> I've made it through three episodes so far. It's good, but maybe I'm missing something. There's a lot of "best show ever" type comments here, but so far I would put "The Shield", "Sons of Anarchy" and "Justified" well ahead of "Breaking Bad".
> I'll keep watching because I'm enjoying it so far, but is there something in future shows/seasons that gives it the "best show ever" title, 'cuz so far I ain't seein' it!
> Curious about others opinions on this matter.


just wait, it took a couple episodes for me to see what all the fuss was about, totally worth hanging in there


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robbhimself said:


> season 4 comes out on netflix june 5th, i've been waiting for it since january


You'll be waiting a long time... I already know several people waiting for that. I can imagine there are thousands of people also waiting for it.



DougF said:


> We bought it from Amazon for $20 a couple of months ago. Well worth it.


That's a much better route to take! Trust me.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Hank said:


> You'll be waiting a long time... I already know several people waiting for that. I can imagine there are thousands of people also waiting for it.


i'm using the streaming service on my tablet while at work


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robbhimself said:


> i'm using the streaming service on my tablet while at work


You think it's going to be available via streaming on June 5th? I don't.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

robbhimself said:


> ...just wait, it took a couple episodes for me to see what all the fuss was about, totally worth hanging in there


Ditto....by the middle of S1, I was hooked like a drug addict...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Isn't Hulu Plus streaming all seasons via web?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bittorrent is.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hank said:


> Bittorrent is.


Well yeah, that's how I get all my shows but some people don't like to do that I guess.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

markb said:


> Sadly, the sound quality of AMDHD on DirecTV isn't very good. The iTunes version has much better sound quality (as do the WEBDL versions if you torrent it).


Is sound a big issue for this type of show? Seems decent enough on Mad Men.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

leeherman said:


> After all the comments here, I've finally started watching the show on Netflix.
> 
> I've made it through three episodes so far. It's good, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> ...


You should know that S1 was cut short by the writer's strike. It was only 7 episodes and was only a shadow of what the show would become. I think the writers really spent the time fleshing things out before S2 and they hit the ground running. It's been fantastic ever since.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hcour said:


> One of the great tv series of all time. And rare in that each season just keeps getting better.
> 
> *Can't wait to see how they wrap it up in the last season.* Will Walter be rewarded despite the despicable person he's become, or will he get his comeuppance?


I know they're calling the final 16 episodes the last season, but for all intents and purposes, it's really just two 8-episode seasons. They're being written, produced, and aired like two separate seasons.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I know they're calling the final 16 episodes the last season, but for all intents and purposes, it's really just two 8-episode seasons. They're being written, produced, and aired like two separate seasons.


Sounds like the way Battlestar Galactica split up their seasons in two pieces.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Here is an episode list if anyone needs one...


```
 Season 1
1      1-01                20/Jan/08   Pilot
2      1-02                27/Jan/08   Cat's in the Bag...
3      1-03                10/Feb/08   ...and the Bag's in the River
4      1-04                17/Feb/08   Cancer Man
5      1-05                24/Feb/08   Gray Matter
6      1-06                02/Mar/08   Crazy Handful of Nothin'
7      1-07                09/Mar/08   A-No-Rough-Stuff-Type-Deal

 Season 2
8      2-01                08/Mar/09   Seven Thirty-Seven
9      2-02                15/Mar/09   Grilled
10     2-03                22/Mar/09   Bit by a Dead Bee
11     2-04                29/Mar/09   Down
12     2-05                05/Apr/09   Breakage
13     2-06                12/Apr/09   Peekaboo
14     2-07                19/Apr/09   ***** Y Azul
15     2-08                26/Apr/09   Better Call Saul
16     2-09                03/May/09   4 Days Out
17     2-10                10/May/09   Over
18     2-11                17/May/09   Mandala
19     2-12                24/May/09   Phoenix
20     2-13                31/May/09   ABQ

 Season 3
21     3-01                21/Mar/10   No Mas
22     3-02                28/Mar/10   Caballo Sin Nombre
23     3-03                04/Apr/10   I.F.T.
24     3-04                11/Apr/10   Green Light
25     3-05                18/Apr/10   Mas
26     3-06                25/Apr/10   Sunset
27     3-07                02/May/10   One Minute
28     3-08                09/May/10   I See You
29     3-09                16/May/10   Kafkaesque
30     3-10                23/May/10   Fly
31     3-11                30/May/10   Abiquiu
32     3-12                06/Jun/10   Half Measures
33     3-13                13/Jun/10   Full Measure

 Season 4
34     4-01                17/Jul/11   Box Cutter
35     4-02                24/Jul/11   Thirty-Eight Snub
36     4-03                31/Jul/11   Open House
37     4-04                07/Aug/11   Bullet Points
38     4-05                14/Aug/11   Shotgun
39     4-06                21/Aug/11   Cornered
40     4-07                28/Aug/11   Problem Dog
41     4-08                04/Sep/11   Hermanos
42     4-09                11/Sep/11   Bug
43     4-10                18/Sep/11   Salud
44     4-11                25/Sep/11   Crawl Space
45     4-12                02/Oct/11   End Times
46     4-13                09/Oct/11   Face Off
```


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

DougF said:


> We bought it from Amazon for $20 a couple of months ago. Well worth it.


I didn't even think to check for the dvd release date on Amazon .

Aww well, it is just 2 weeks away so I will just wait.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

FireMen2003 said:


> I watched the first 3 seasons on Netflix. I've been waiting for Season 4 to hit Netflix but I'll set a remainder for June 23 so I can catch up.
> 
> I can't wait for Season 5.


This!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'd love to TiVo this, but with a show on every night, I don't know how I'll have the time to watch it all.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I'd love to TiVo this, but with a show on every night, I don't know how I'll have the time to watch it all.


With BB, you _*MAKE*_ time


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> With BB, you _*MAKE*_ time


THIS!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Watched the Pilot a couple of days ago. It'll take me a couple of weeks to get through them all, but i'm in.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> With BB, you _*MAKE*_ time


It's hard to do when you are not at home for half the days of the week.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> It's hard to do when you are not at home for half the days of the week.


We watched 10 episodes of Game of Thrones over 3 evenings. I question your commitment.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I might have to try to give it a go. I don't really have any shows setup for the Summer season, so I guess I don't have a ton of other things to watch too.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> It's hard to do when you are not at home for half the days of the week.


Two words....Sling Box.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Two words....Sling Box.


I don't have time to watch it remotely either. Even if I did, I don't have enough bandwidth at home.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't have time to watch it remotely either. Even if I did, I don't have enough bandwidth at home.


IIRC, you have an iPod Touch, right? Why not just "acquire" the episodes* and then transfer them to your Touch for watching on the road?

*You could purchase the episodes from iTunes, you could record them and then transfer them from your TiVo to your computer, you could rent the DVDs and rip them to your computer, you could torrent them, you could stream via Netflix, etc.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I watched the first episode at least three times. I just couldn't get into it. I kept reading all of the great things about it on this forum and I kept trying over and over. The first episode wasn't great but it takes off very quickly from there.

I now consider it to the be the finest show on television.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I watched the first episode at least three times. I just couldn't get into it. I kept reading all of the great things about it on this forum and I kept trying over and over. The first episode wasn't great but it takes off very quickly from there.
> 
> I now consider it to the be the finest show on television.


Yeah same here. Had the same issue with dexter too. I tried watching the first episode of breaking bad probably a half dozen times and finally choked it down. It was probably the worst episode of the show.

This is an issue for serialized shows who don't treat their viewers like idiots. You get thrown into the mix very quickly and they don't overload the pilot with backstory and explanation. By the third episode it is off and running and given only sixteen left it will likely have been a near perfect run.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Since this is on streaming video on Netflix, I will not risk watching a censored version of it. I had started watching Six Foot Under on basic cable to find out I was missing entire segments because of censorship.

I doubt seeing the naked human body would adversly affect children since it is a natural thing but this culture is really dumb about it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The Netflix version not only sensors some very minor nudity, but even some dialog like when Jesse said to Walt "You can wear that, I don't want to look like a ***" they silently bleeped out "***". Or "the stuff you cook is $#it". LOTS of that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> IIRC, you have an iPod Touch, right? Why not just "acquire" the episodes* and then transfer them to your Touch for watching on the road?
> 
> *You could purchase the episodes from iTunes, you could record them and then transfer them from your TiVo to your computer, you could rent the DVDs and rip them to your computer, you could torrent them, you could stream via Netflix, etc.


I don't really want to pay for it of I can avoid it. And I won't acquire things like this in an infringing way. Also, I have other stuff to do on the plane flights. Like listen to podcasts, read stuff on the Kindle, and sleep. The flight is only 810 miles each way.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I can't even imagine watching BB on an iPod/iPhone.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> I can't even imagine watching BB on an iPod/iPhone.


I've watched some stuff on an iPod touch, but it's not ideal. I don't like watching stuff on a laptop screen either. Very awkward. Especially in a hotel.

I've tried some cables to hook it up to the TV in the room, but can't get it to work.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

marksman said:


> Yeah same here. Had the same issue with dexter too. I tried watching the first episode of breaking bad probably a half dozen times and finally choked it down. It was probably the worst episode of the show.
> 
> This is an issue for serialized shows who don't treat their viewers like idiots. You get thrown into the mix very quickly and they don't overload the pilot with backstory and explanation. By the third episode it is off and running and given only sixteen left it will likely have been a near perfect run.


I'm still having that issue with Dexter....


----------



## kilcher (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up, I've been wanting to watch this show.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Coincidentally I just watched the pilot today on Netflix. I don't have cable so I'll just have to live with the censoring.

Although really...the whole premise revolves around illegal drugs and they're worried about nudity and language??


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Robin said:


> Coincidentally I just watched the pilot today on Netflix. I don't have cable so I'll just have to live with the censoring.
> 
> Although really...the whole premise revolves around illegal drugs and they're worried about nudity and language??


It's interesting. I never realized that Netflix censored anything. I always assumed they just showed the same versions that are available on DVD. It's disappointing.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Exactly. I went back to watch ep 1, and was shocked when all these things were cut out. The first time we watched on Netflix, it was uncut. The second time (maybe a month later), they replaced all the eps with cut ones.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> It's interesting. I never realized that Netflix censored anything. I always assumed they just showed the same versions that are available on DVD. It's disappointing.


I wouldn't have thought they would edit for content either.

Another reason not to cut the cord!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just watched the first season over the last two days. Wow, some heady stuff. I can see how this drags you in, episode by episode, until it has you by the...

Question about the censoring: Since it was filmed for AMC and shown on AMC, what are they censoring? Is there an unedited version available (DVDs, other)? It seems odd to me that AMC would create a show it then has to edit.

I'm watching the AMC broadcast versions, and they clearly cut the worst language. The captions show [@], and the sound goes silent for a beat. There's been no nudity (cut?), but there has been some "adult" situations. And I'm not even referring to [edited for spoilers].

Really like these. Forty more to go and I'll be current!:up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Are you TiVo'ing it during a time slot that isn't the show's normal time slot? That's the only way I could see them having a different edit for language (sound)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Just watched the first season over the last two days. Wow, some heady stuff. I can see how this drags you in, episode by episode, until it has you by the...
> 
> Really like these. Forty more to go and I'll be current!:up:


The show only gets better. The first season was GREAT but somehow it has managed to outdo itself every season.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Question about the censoring: Since it was filmed for AMC and shown on AMC, what are they censoring? Is there an unedited version available (DVDs, other)? It seems odd to me that AMC would create a show it then has to edit.


Yeah, it's *really* stupid. It think it has something to do with how the show is age-rated... like after it was a success, they wanted to down rate it to make it accessible to more people (young kids?!?!). It really doesn't make any sense.



> I'm watching the AMC broadcast versions, and they clearly cut the worst language. The captions show [@], and the sound goes silent for a beat. There's been no nudity (cut?), but there has been some "adult" situations. And I'm not even referring to [edited for spoilers].
> 
> Really like these. Forty more to go and I'll be current!:up:


On of the scenes totally cut from the end of s1/e1:



Spoiler



Skyler was waiting for her auction to end on ebay while in bed with Walt, while at the same time starting to give him a 50th birthday hand-job (under the covers).. with her soon shouting "yes...yes...yes.. YES..YES..YES..YES.." and it was about the auction ending and not the handjob.



Also, at the begining of s1/e1 


Spoiler



when they raid Jesse's "lab" in the house, he jumps out of a second floor window where he was obviously boinking some woman... in the uncut version, she appears in the window totally naked (waist up) and was quite "loaded"... in the cut version, she had a bra on.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> ...On of the scenes totally cut from the end of s1/e1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would *she* be yelling...


Spoiler



...yes, yes, yes,


 when it was...


Spoiler



...Walt getting the handjob?


 ..


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Are you TiVo'ing it during a time slot that isn't the show's normal time slot? That's the only way I could see them having a different edit for language (sound)


I recorded S1 and S2 in early March 2010, just before S3 first aired. I got them from an AMC marathon. I recorded S3 and S4 as they aired.

ETA: I just checked the record time. The S1/S2 marathon was recorded at 3am/4am over consecutive nights, leading up to the S3 opener.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hank said:


> Also, at the begining of s1/e1
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I just checked, the s1/e1 scene was the edited scene.


Spoiler



She's wearing a bra.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Hank said:


> Yeah, it's *really* stupid. It think it has something to do with how the show is age-rated... like after it was a success, they wanted to down rate it to make it accessible to more people (young kids?!?!). It really doesn't make any sense.


Just call me a stick-in-the-mud...even without the sex I'm not showing my kids a show about meth!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I recorded S1 and S2 in early March 2010, just before S3 first aired. I got them from an AMC marathon. I recorded S3 and S4 as they aired.
> 
> ETA: I just checked the record time. The S1/S2 marathon was recorded at 3am/4am over consecutive nights, leading up to the S3 opener.


Hmmm....

I assume when they aired as NEW episodes in whatever the normal time slot is, they didn't have the edits to the language? I haven't seen the show, so I don't know. I DO watch Mad Men, but that show doesn't seem to have a lot of bad language to begin with. (unless I am totally don't notice it)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

There's also a couple of scenes later in s1 or maybe s2 (as a flashback to s1) that occur in a strip club... and there was plenty of PG rated nudity in that scene (just above the waist).. and it wasn't just in the background either.. it was quite close up (and spectacular).


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

After the discussion of Netflix showing the censored versions I went back and skimmed through S1:E1 - "Pilot". The language was definitely not censored. Several uses of "s**t", "bulls**t", "fa**ot", and "f**k". The hot blonde in the upstairs window was wearing a bra.

S1:E2 shows Cranston's naked butt in the first scene. 

There is definitely an F bomb near the end of S3:E3 "I.F.T."


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> After the discussion of Netflix showing the censored versions I went back and skimmed through S1:E1 - "Pilot". The language was definitely not censored. Several uses of "s**t", "bulls**t", "fa**ot", and "f**k". The hot blonde in the upstairs window was wearing a bra.
> 
> S1:E2 shows Cranston's naked butt in the first scene.
> 
> There is definitely an F bomb near the end of S3:E3 "I.F.T."


They must have toned it down then, because the second version on Netflix (the first censored version) had all of those removed. The first version on Netflix had all the nudity and the language. This whole thing is a clusterf**k anyway -- they should just leave it the way it was... but somehow the suits gained control and this is what we're left with.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Streaming Netflix beeps it? DVDs it is then. This is so immature. Who thinks I need protecting when I watch TV shows (I guess they are on basic cable or part of my basic cable is considered paid cable) that drop F-Bombs etc? I guess I will go to New York and order a 32 oz sugary drink now.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I suppose the bottom line is we'll never really know exactly what they removed/bleeped out of the Netflix version, since it now seems to change from month to month.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Hank said:


> They must have toned it down then, because the second version on Netflix (the first censored version) had all of those removed. The first version on Netflix had all the nudity and the language. This whole thing is a clusterf**k anyway -- they should just leave it the way it was... but somehow the suits gained control and this is what we're left with.


I'm not sure why Netflix would show different versions of the same show. If I recall correctly, the first couple of episodes were censored when I first watched them a year or so ago. They were most definitely not when I checked last night.



sieglinde said:


> Streaming Netflix beeps it? DVDs it is then. This is so immature. Who thinks I need protecting when I watch TV shows (I guess they are on basic cable or part of my basic cable is considered paid cable) that drop F-Bombs etc? I guess I will go to New York and order a 32 oz sugary drink now.


As per my above post, they were not censored when I checked last night.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I can assure you,I saw way more of Walt's ass than anyone should ever have to see.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I'm not sure why Netflix would show different versions of the same show. If I recall correctly, the first couple of episodes were censored when I first watched them a year or so ago. They were most definitely not when I checked last night.
> 
> As per my above post, they were not censored when I checked last night.


Except the nudity (the girl in the window) still was censored from the original I watched on Netflix the first time we watched BB.

I don't know why Netflix would do it either, but they have.. and they've changed it too.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Hank said:


> Except the nudity (the girl in the window) still was censored from the original I watched on Netflix the first time we watched BB.
> 
> I don't know why Netflix would do it either, but they have.. and they've changed it too.


Not sure why that would have been changed. Maybe they did it to keep the rating below "R" or the TV equivalent? Either way, I don't miss it. The show was just fine without it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Not sure why that would have been changed. Maybe they did it to keep the rating below "R" or the TV equivalent? Either way, I don't miss it. The show was just fine without it as far as I'm concerned.


I don't know, but I like to watch programs as the writers/directors originally intended... not after some empty suits and lawyers get ahold of it. The show originally aired on TV, so I really don't know why the Netflix version (i.e. NOT on TV) needed to be touched AT ALL!?


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

I would guess that Netflix just uses whatever version they are given, since Netflix obviously has no problem with other TV shows which contain nudity and swearing. Maybe Netflix had to re-encode the show when they started supporting subtitles and they got a different version from AMC (or whoever provides the shows to them). That could account for the changes in content.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm spoiler tagging this since people that hven't seen teh show are in here.

Season 5 promo image:


Spoiler


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

LOVE it!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fleegle said:


> I'm spoiler tagging this since people that hven't seen teh show are in here.
> 
> Season 5 promo image:
> 
> ...


I'm all over that if it's available as a poster...


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

IS everyone positive that the bare breasts were originally aired on AMC, or could that have been an alternate version on the DVD/Blu-Ray? I don't think I've seen any naked breasts on basic cable before.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> IS everyone positive that the bare breasts were originally aired on AMC, or could that have been an alternate version on the DVD/Blu-Ray? I don't think I've seen any naked breasts on basic cable before.


They were in the streaming Netflix version I watched. From what I've read on other BB websites, the original AMC versions were uncensored and the censored versions first started showing up in Netflix.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

This might explain some of it:

http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/talk/2008/01/censoring-break.php

Still is a dumb-ass stupid reason.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Oh yeah, one way to detect the censoring is in the pilot, when Walt is working at the car wash, and one of his students drives up and taunts Walt about working there after school and makes Walt shine his wheels while the kids girlfriend (and student) just watches. It's hugely humiliating for Walt. That scene was totally cut from the censored version. Likely cut for time, but still, it's stupid, it was a good scene as a building block for Walt's transformation.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Does anyone have the Season 1 Blu-Ray? Is that version of the pilot the uncensored one?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> They were in the *steaming* Netflix version I watched.....


FYP


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Fleegle said:


> Does anyone have the Season 1 Blu-Ray? Is that version of the pilot the uncensored one?


I do and I'll check when I get home in about an hour and a half and tell you.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> IS everyone positive that the bare breasts were originally aired on AMC, or could that have been an alternate version on the DVD/Blu-Ray? I don't think I've seen any naked breasts on basic cable before.


In the version I saw on AMC, the language was uncensored but the boobies were blurred. I am very, very, very certain of this.

FYI, I heard or read somewhere (I don't remember where so take this for what it's worth) that the pilot was made without knowing where it would be aired. It was possible that BB could have been on Showtime or HBO, for example. So it had the naked boobies (since that is practically a requirement for HBO and Showtime). Once the deal was made to air the show on AMC, they blurred the boobies in the pilot and stopped doing nudity going forward.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Fleegle said:


> Does anyone have the Season 1 Blu-Ray? Is that version of the pilot the uncensored one?


Pilot is uncensored on the bluray. Boobs galore!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> In the version I saw on AMC, the language was uncensored but the boobies were blurred. I am very, very, very certain of this.


That's the way I remembered the original airing on AMC, too. What struck me as funny was that the language was not censored, but the closed captioning was. If I remember correctly using " [bleep] " rather than the actual word.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Boobs galore!


Yay!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

The boobs ain't that great. I just really don't like to watch censored versions no matter what.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

leeherman said:


> After all the comments here, I've finally started watching the show on Netflix.
> 
> I've made it through three episodes so far. It's good, but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> ...


This forum is taking all my free time.

I'm on episode 2 of season 2 of Breaking Bad. The Shield has been added to my queue. Not really interested in Sons of Anarchy. We'll see about Justified.

Way too much to watch these days!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

BradJW said:


> The boobs ain't that great.


Canceling my bluray order. 

The blurred out boobs looked pretty nice. But I've heard blurring adds two cup sizes.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

No they are rather large, just not that impressive (or real if that matters to you).


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> No they are rather large, just not that impressive (or real if that matters to you).


They looked big and fake. I assumed that was the main requirement for that part. That's how Captain Cook rolls.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

tivoboyjr said:


> They looked big and fake. I assumed that was the main requirement for that part. That's how Captain Cook rolls.


That's 'THE CAPN' to you!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

If it is just the pilot that is not so bad.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

robbhimself said:


> season 4 comes out on netflix june 5th, i've been waiting for it since january


Still no Season 4 on Netflix streaming. :-(


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Damn. I was sure those 23 minutes would make, all the difference


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Still no Season 4 on Netflix streaming. :-(


I could have told you that.

Wait, I did!

It's going to be quite a wait for the streaming version to appear.



Hank said:


> You'll be waiting a long time... I already know several people waiting for that. I can imagine there are thousands of people also waiting for it.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Hank said:


> I could have told you that.
> 
> Wait, I did!


I wasn't really expecting them. Just hoping, I guess. Looks like I'll just have to catch season 4 on the BB marathon this month. I'd rather watch on Netflix since the language most likely won't be bleeped.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

marksman said:


> it will likely have been a near perfect run.


I'll buy "near" perfect.

I'm almost done with season 3.

Season 3, Episode 10 (FLY) was a near waste of time. Horrible episode. Horrible. Dreck.

(actually, maybe it wasn't _that_ bad, but considering how great all the other episodes have been, yuck!)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

BradJW said:


> I'll buy "near" perfect.
> 
> I'm almost done with season 3.
> 
> ...


But it was a valuable episode into Walt's psyche and balance/struggle between being a good guy and being a bad guy --


Spoiler



that he's always -> <- this close to admitting to Jesse that he killed his girlfriend by just watching and letting her die.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BradJW said:


> I'll buy "near" perfect.
> 
> I'm almost done with season 3.
> 
> ...


You either love or hate that episode. I found it to be a FANTASTIC episode.

spoiler just in case.......



Spoiler



The entire time I was on the edge of my seat thinking will he tell him or won't he??


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

For the record....LOVED it.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

That episode came to mind when I read marksman's comment as well. It definitely was an unusual episode, but I didn't think it was bad - just more avante garde. As I recall, that was definitely a "love it or hate it" episode, and there were equal amounts of opinions on each side. Very polarizing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Count me as one who absolutely LOVED Fly. Masterful, suspenseful storytelling. Perfect example of why great writing is always more important than action and big budgets.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Agreed.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

danterner said:


> That episode came to mind when I read marksman's comment as well. It definitely was an unusual episode, but I didn't think it was bad - just more avante garde. As I recall, that was definitely a "love it or hate it" episode, and there were equal amounts of opinions on each side. Very polarizing.


That's the other thing I've been thinking as i'm going through this show (watching Full Measure - Season 3 finale now).

I can just imagine the threads this show must've generated. Lots and lots of good discussion info in each episode.

While I didn't like that particular episode, I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Count me as one who absolutely LOVED Fly. Masterful, suspenseful storytelling. Perfect example of why great writing is always more important than action and big budgets.


And great acting by Cranston. I loved it, too.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Monday I received an e-mail from DirecTV - 'loyal customer, how about a free HD DVR (and, of course, the accompanying two-year commitment! )?'

Ordered Tuesday. Supposed to be delivered today. I can't think of a better way to inagurate it than to fill it with the _Breaking Bad_ marathon!

I'll admit, I watched the first season and part of season two, then just let it go. I'll see if it grabs me enough this time around to stick with it. Plus, I won't have space issues this time!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Yo, I'm most of the way thru Season Two, just a couple left, yo. Been watching 'em all weekend.

Quite a show.

Tonight will need to be BreakingBadus Interruptus. True Blood premiere, Nurse Jackie, Big C, Mad Men finale, Longmire, Veep (I gave up on Girls, although I'm still recording them, in case I change my mind). I should be back to BB by Tuesday.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I finished Breaking Bad today.

Loved Gus at the end. Had to rewind and watch that again.

And damn. Walt is PURE EVIL. I'm still rooting for him. But DAMN!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BradJW said:


> I finished Breaking Bad today.
> 
> Loved Gus at the end. Had to rewind and watch that again.
> 
> And damn. *Walt is PURE EVIL. I'm still rooting for him.* But DAMN!


Jesse all the way.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I panicked this morning when I didn't see it on the NPL in the bedroom. Then I remembered I recorded it downstairs. Phew. Now we are caught up on Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad-athons are in the cards. :up:


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Monday I received an e-mail from DirecTV - 'loyal customer, how about a free HD DVR (and, of course, the accompanying two-year commitment! )?'
> 
> Ordered Tuesday. Supposed to be delivered today. I can't think of a better way to inagurate it than to fill it with the _Breaking Bad_ marathon!


Don't normally quote myself, but CRAP!

Got the DVR on Friday - Dead out of the box! ARGH! New one being shipped 'within three business days'.

Will have to rely on one of my others to get me through until then.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> ... CRAP!
> 
> Got the DVR on Friday - Dead out of the box! ARGH!...


Ummm.......uh.......isn't that why we all use TiVos?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Ummm.......uh.......isn't that why we all use TiVos?


Seeing as how I've had well over a dozen DirecTV DVRs (including a few HR10-250 High-Def TiVo's), my batting percentage is pretty good. :lol:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ha....

I actually thought I'd record all of these, but I decided just to TiVo the fourth season and watch that before S5 begins...


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I enjoyed the first two episodes. So the next season is the last one?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> I enjoyed the first two episodes. So the next season is the last one?


Split over this summer and next summer...


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I have started watching the marathon on AMC and am 5 episodes in. As per your previous discussion, all the language is censored. Were you all talking only about Netflix? I do not understand why AMC is censoring a show they originally aired uncensored and are now airing at midnight and 1 AM-ish. It is annoying. Also, those two spoilerized scenes from the first episode were missing/censored when re-aired.

Anyway, really enjoying the show so far. It makes me want to start cooking meth, though.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Tracy said:


> I have started watching the marathon on AMC and am 5 episodes in. As per your previous discussion, all the language is censored. Were you all talking only about Netflix? I do not understand why AMC is censoring a show they originally aired uncensored and are now airing at midnight and 1 AM-ish. It is annoying. Also, those two spoilerized scenes from the first episode were missing/censored when re-aired.


I really don't understand that either. I'm trying to rack my brain to remember if a certain F word that was a huge deal in one of the later episodes was censored on the original airing or not because I don't remember it being. hmmm

On another note, your signature makes me happy!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I really don't understand that either. I'm trying to rack my brain to remember if a certain F word that was a huge deal in one of the later episodes was censored on the original airing or not because I don't remember it being. hmmm
> 
> On another note, your signature makes me happy!


I know the instance you mean, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't censored.

The Breaking Bad: Insider podcast has addressed censorship in depth on several occasions. Very interesting to hear Vince Gilligan's take on his "censorship budget." AMC allots him X uncensored usages of certain words over the course of a season, and he has to determine where they get used, where they get bleeped, and when to use more tame language instead.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Tracy said:


> I have started watching the marathon on AMC and am 5 episodes in. As per your previous discussion, all the language is censored. Were you all talking only about Netflix? I do not understand why AMC is censoring a show they originally aired uncensored and are now airing at midnight and 1 AM-ish. It is annoying. Also, those two spoilerized scenes from the first episode were missing/censored when re-aired.
> 
> Anyway, really enjoying the show so far. It makes me want to start cooking meth, though.


I just started watching it as well (How did I not know that Hal was in this???). The first episode I recorded was censored, but the second one wasn't, for the most part. I think they bleeped out one word. It is annoying that they are censoring. It is also annoying that they run the ticker at the bottom of the screen saying that Dish is going to drop AMC. I'm going to have to find episodes somewhere else.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> ...Very interesting to hear Vince Gilligan's take on his "censorship budget." AMC allots him X uncensored usages of certain words over the course of a season, and he has to determine where they get used, where they get bleeped, and when to use more tame language instead.


What a load of <bleep>....


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I know the instance you mean, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't censored.
> 
> The Breaking Bad: Insider podcast has addressed censorship in depth on several occasions. Very interesting to hear Vince Gilligan's take on his "censorship budget." AMC allots him X uncensored usages of certain words over the course of a season, and he has to determine where they get used, where they get bleeped, and when to use more tame language instead.


That's right!! I remember that now. They gave him ONE instance of the F word and the instance I'm talking about WAS NOT censored. I'm almost 100% positive now that you're jogged my memory on that.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Anyway, really enjoying the show so far. It makes me want to start cooking meth, though.


The hell with cooking it, I want to try it.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Tracy said:


> I have started watching the marathon on AMC and am 5 episodes in. As per your previous discussion, all the language is censored. Were you all talking only about Netflix? I do not understand why AMC is censoring a show they originally aired uncensored and are now airing at midnight and 1 AM-ish. It is annoying. Also, those two spoilerized scenes from the first episode were missing/censored when re-aired.





photoshopgrl said:


> That's right!! I remember that now. They gave him ONE instance of the F word and the instance I'm talking about WAS NOT censored. I'm almost 100% positive now that you're jogged my memory on that.


I was up until 3:00am watching shows from the marathon on my Tivo. I've seen them before, but haven't seen those older episodes in a long time. I decided to watch one and ended up watching five.

I was surprised, too, at all of the bleeps. I saw the shows when they were originally aired, and I don't remember any bleeps (including the F word on that occasion). Also, the bleeps seem random. Some words were spoken without bleeps and then later were bleeped within the same episode.

The only censoring I remember is the blurred boobies from the pilot that were discussed earlier.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And I was wrong. I came home and grabbed my downloaded versions of the show, went to the episode I'm talking about and bleeped. Then I remembered! For sure this time, season 4 episode 9 Jesse is the one to actually say the F word uncensored.

EDIT: I don't think that is any kind of a spoiler so I didn't bother hiding the text.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I am the queen of spoiler avoidance and that does not bother me one bit. 

I've been watching on Netflix. It took until the penultimate episode of the first season before I was HOOKED, but now I'm in. I'm half(?)way through the second season now and it's taking every ounce of self control I have not to abandon everything I need to get done and watch a marathon!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> That's right!! I remember that now. They gave him ONE instance of the F word and the instance I'm talking about WAS NOT censored. I'm almost 100% positive now that you're jogged my memory on that.


I'm pretty sure that when I originally watched the episode you're talking about (IFT), that line was spoken without any bleeping. In fact, I think that's what prompted Vince Gilligan to discuss it on that podcast.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Perhaps it was different on different broadcasts because the file I have downloaded that was pulled days after it aired has it muted out.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

"Better call Saul".:up:

This show just gets better and better!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm already going through withdrawals. It's been 4 days since I've seen the season 4 finale.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BradJW said:


> I'm already going through withdrawals. It's been 4 days since I've seen the season 4 finale.


Don't even want to hear it! We've waited for over EIGHT MONTHS!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BradJW said:


> I'm already going through withdrawals. It's been 4 days since I've seen the season 4 finale.


That's why I'm stockpiling S4 right now for a marathon viewing RIGHT before S5 begins...


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Just started watching this week. Saw the marathon and my DVR has a stockpile going now. My wife and I like it so far only 2 episodes into the show. I think I'm liking it better than her so far, but hopefully she'll get into it as we go along.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Vince Gilligan hid a very cool Easter egg in Season Two - I'll mention it here because new viewers are unlikely to pick up on it, but the following spoiler should be read only AFTER you've seen all of Season 2:



Spoiler



Check out the titles of the four episodes that begin with the black and white teaser showing Walt's yard and the teddy bear. Those episodes were titled, in order:

Seven Thirty Seven
Down
Over
ABQ


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Got home today to find nine episodes of Breaking Bad on my TiVo. Not sure how I am gonna keep up with it. But I'll give it a go.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

From today's someecard update...


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

We have been keeping up with the episodes by watching them the next day after they air and just making it "the thing" that we are doing. Season One had only 7 episodes. We have seen the first two of Season 2 and boy, is it exciting! Unfortunately, we leave on a three-week vacation tomorrow and so the episodes will all pile up until we return.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Robin said:


> I am the queen of spoiler avoidance and that does not bother me one bit.


Speak for yourself! Stating when cussing happens isn't that big of a deal, but IMO, spoilers abound in this thread now... Especially involving the last season for a thread about AMC reairing the show, with the show up to Season 2! In a TV show involving drug selling, discussing people that are alive is a spoiler in my opinion.

I've only watched 3 episodes, and the comment on the top of this page ruined one of my ideas!



Spoiler



With Crazy 8 telling Walter that Jesse dimed him out, and with Jesse going to the Meth Hotel, I thought Jesse would no longer be Walt's partner, and most likely be dead by the end of Season 1.



It's been fun, but I've gots to protect my BrBa innocence.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Uh I WAS speaking for myself. "does not bother ME one bit".


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

HellFish said:


> Speak for yourself! Stating when cussing happens isn't that big of a deal, but IMO, spoilers abound in this thread now... Especially involving the last season for a thread about AMC reairing the show, with the show up to Season 2! In a TV show involving drug selling, discussing people that are alive is a spoiler in my opinion.
> 
> I've only watched 3 episodes, and the comment on the top of this page ruined one of my ideas!
> 
> ...


Okay now come on. If I "ruined" something for you with my comment about Jesse then you've been living in a cave. They've both been up for Emmy's after every season. The AMC official page has a clear picture of Jesse with "season 4 photos" under it. It's not IMO a spoiler or a secret that both of these two are the main characters in this entire show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay now come on. If I "ruined" something for you with my comment about Jesse then you've been living in a cave. They've both been up for Emmy's after every season. The AMC official page has a clear picture of Jesse with "season 4 photos" under it. It's not IMO a spoiler or a secret that both of these two are the main characters in this entire show.


Although for someone still watching the first season and who hasn't paid attention to entertainment news, it wouldn't be that obvious because


Spoiler



the original plan was for Jesse to die during the first season. So his importance to the continuing plot isn't evident during the first few episodes. It was only Aaron Paul's performance and the writer's strike which cut the first season short that saved him.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, I know.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm not paying too much attention to the talk in this thread. Avoiding the spoiler tags. Currently watching season 1, episode 6. They are piling up on the TiVo faster than I can watch them. Not gonna get any better. Back to Ohio for four days, then back home for a night, then off to Las Vegas for 4 nights. I'll probably run out of space on the TiVo too. Maybe if I didn't have to do a 17 day stint in Ohio starting July 2nd, I *might* be able to do it.. I dunno if I am gonna get through it all..

But I am loving what I am seeing so far.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm not paying too much attention to the talk in this thread. Avoiding the spoiler tags. Currently watching season 1, episode 6. They are piling up on the TiVo faster than I can watch them. Not gonna get any better. Back to Ohio for four days, then back home for a night, then off to Las Vegas for 4 nights. I'll probably run out of space on the TiVo too. Maybe if I didn't have to do a 17 day stint in Ohio starting July 2nd, I *might* be able to do it.. I dunno if I am gonna get through it all..
> 
> But I am loving what I am seeing so far.


If your 17 day stint in Ohio is anywhere near the Cincinnati area I'd be happy to loan you the seasons 1-4 blu-rays that I just ordered...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mike_k said:


> If your 17 day stint in Ohio is anywhere near the Cincinnati area I'd be happy to loan you the seasons 1-4 blu-rays that I just ordered...


It's IN Cincinnati 

I've been there every week since December 2011.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mike_k said:


> If your 17 day stint in Ohio is anywhere near the Cincinnati area I'd be happy to loan you the seasons 1-4 blu-rays that I just ordered...





jsmeeker said:


> It's IN Cincinnati
> 
> I've been there every week since December 2011.


Too bad not closer to Columbus!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Too bad not closer to Columbus!


yup.. too bad.

But C-Bus is only about two hours from Cincinnati.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> But C-Bus is only about two hours from Cincinnati.


It is, so drive on up and say hola!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I might have to!! I'll need something to do on the weekends. If I am able to get away.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> I might have to!! I'll need something to do on the weekends. If I am able to get away.


My bday is July 7 so you can buy me a drink!


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> It's IN Cincinnati
> 
> I've been there every week since December 2011.


Wow - lucky you! My birthday was yesterday, so you're off the hook on the drink buying.  Offer still stands - let me know if you want to borrow the Blu-rays - or if you're ever interested in meeting for a drink. I'll be in Orlando next week, and have a long weekend in NJ at the beginning of July, but will be around other than that.

If there's ever anything you need while in town, let me know.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm listening to Aaron Paul's recent interview on the Nerdist podcast right now. Pretty cool guy.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Got a few more eps under my belt this weekend. This show is amazing; never quite goes in the direction you expect. I'll avoid specifics to stay away from spoilers.

As far as the censoring, it's taken a strange turn. The first few episodes had all the language beeped, and the captions showed "@@@@@" (just a bunch of 'at' signs). Now the language is unfettered, but the captions show the first letter and then dashes. So when they say b*itch, I can hear it, but the captions show b-----. And they are censoring the words "Jesus" and "Christ" (which Walt says A LOT). I can hear them said, but all I see are J---- and C-----. Strange words to censor? And why after several episodes of beeps are we now allowed to hear all this profanity (but not read it).

Nonetheless, what a show. I am addicted like a street hooker on crack.  I *will* be caught up when the new season starts.

BTW, I just watched S2E12, with the new baby and the B---- from #23. One more episode left in S2.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> I am addicted like a street hooker on crack.


Welcome to the fold!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Welcome to the fold!


Yes, we are a brother- (and sister-) hood...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes, there have been comments in the regular episode threads about how odd it is that the curse words are left in the audio but censored in the closed captioning. It's very strange.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I might have to!! I'll need something to do on the weekends. If I am able to get away.


I see, you will come up for her but not for the times I have asked.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

dimented said:


> I see, you will come up for her but not for the times I have asked.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Robin & Cristina, I meant no disrespect.

Robin, your majesty, as "Queen of spoiler avoidance," I thought you were speaking for all your loyal subjects, please don't throw me in London Tower for misinterpreting your post! Perhaps you should read the 4th paragraph in this post, I think I may be trumping your spoiler avoidance. We may have a new king in town. 

Cristina, no hard feelings, and I didn't mean to single you out. In fact, I didn't want to single anyone out by directly quoting someone. That's why I left my comment vague, how many people actually scrolled to the top of that page to see who I was talking about? Re: me and spoilers for this show, DevdogAZ hit the nail on the head. It's shockingly easy to avoid spoilers for an AMC show*. I honestly still don't know if BrBa has ever won an Emmy. Who watches the Emmys? I couldn't tell you if any of the shows I watch religiously ever won one. Thanks to the wonders of Tivo and Netflix, I watch zero commercials. Unless an actor dies, gets caught stealing, or shows up on The Soup, they don't show up in my news feed. I don't post often, but I read this site during my lunch break. I'm often amazed when other people are amazed by how easy some people avoid spoilers.

A couple examples about me and spoilers**. I watched Prometheus last weekend without knowing a single actor that was in the movie before hand. That was actually pretty easy. The only dangerous part for me was 2 weeks prior. My wife rolled her eyes when I closed my eyes and turned on my mp3 player while the Prometheus trailer came on when we went to watch a different movie, but I accomplished my goal.

I'm looking forward to watching Batman next month, and the only thing I know, besides the near 100% likelihood that Christian Bale, Morgan Freeman, and Michael Caine will be in it, is that


Spoiler



Bane


 is the villian. I don't know who is playing that character; the friend that told me the villian's name got similar comments to what I stated above about Tivo & Netflix. He just assumed that everyone knew who the villian was going to be. 
**Super minor Batman 3 spoiler**


Spoiler



Technically, he said villians, when trying to defend himself, so he also let it slip that there is more than one bad guy. Although that was a safe bet since they've had 2 villians in each movie, I asked him to talk about Community.


**Super minor Dark Knight spoilers ahead**


Spoiler



Heck when I watched Dark Knight, and I saw Harvey Dent, I thought, "Hey, cool, I guess Two-Face will be the bad guy in the third movie." I never thought the Joker would be sharing time with another villian. I'm not even going to get into the confusion the Maggie/Katie actor change did to me the first few scenes she was in. 



*[rant]One of the funniest parts of my week is watching the promos for next week's Mad Men, after I watched next weeks episode. MM does it right in that they show absolutely nothing, and constantly keep you guessing. They make it look like characters are talking to each other in the preview, when in the show, it's completely different. Having said that, I wait until _after_ I see the episode to watch the preview. I like going into shows/movies not knowing what to expect. [digress] A local radio station used to have hour long recaps of LOST. Watching LOST one night, the preview showed Jin speaking english. The following day, I noticed over half of what people talked about was the previews. Was the show really so bad that you couldn't talk about what happened, but instead talk about what you think was going to happen next week? I decided I would never watch a preview for an upcoming eipsode of a TV show I really like.[/digress][/rant]

** When I'm online, I blame myself for when I get spoiled. But when I'm with friends, it's their fault. There are a number of us that take spoilers seriously. The people that don't care are amazed that we can stay in the dark about things.... They also think we're crazy.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Not to derail this thread at all, but what actually is the status with AMC and Dish right now? Are they in negotiation and things aren't looking good for AMC? Did Dish already drop it?

I'm a DirecTV sub, but am curious as each commercial break (as I'm getting caught up with _BrBa_) as I casually hit FF is pushing the fact that Dish is dropping AMC and it got me thinking, "has it already happened? Because any Dish subs won't be seeing this anyway if it has."

Just curious.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Halfway thru Season Three. I am really lucky there ain't much on right now, because I'm putting off watching newly recorded shows, so I can get my daily BB fix (or two or three). Love love love being able to watch a few eps in a row.

One of the things that makes watching Breaking Bad so enjoyable is the pace of the story telling. Similar to Justified in that the story just keeps on rolling. Mad Men, as good as it is, can be exasperating with the slow, plodding story telling. BB (and J) tend to have rapidly moving stories. Makes it so much fun to watch.:up:

Just finished S3E6 "Sunset", starting on E7 "One Minute".



Spoiler



E6 ends with Gus giving Hank's name to the two Mexican stoic killers, and then E7 starts with Hank beating the crap out of Jesse.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Just finished S3E6 "Sunset", starting on E7 "One Minute".


One Minute is my favorite episode of BB to date.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

I know I will get hell for this,but I just watched S3E10-"The Fly".I can truly say I didnt much like it.I get the point but I wanted to help Walt get the fly so the show could move on.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

steverm2 said:


> I know I will get hell for this,but I just watched S3E10-"The Fly".I can truly say I didnt much like it.I get the point but I wanted to help Walt get the fly so the show could move on.


The fly was looking for the mustard from S01E01....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Just finished S3E6 "Sunset", starting on E7 "One Minute".





photoshopgrl said:


> One Minute is my favorite episode of BB to date.


Holey Moley! I was on pins and needles for One Minute there.:up:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Holey Moley! I was on pins and needles for One Minute there.:up:


I remember standing (not sitting) in my living room during a lot of this episode literally wringing my hands and swaying back and forth.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

steverm2 said:


> I know I will get hell for this,but I just watched S3E10-"The Fly".I can truly say I didnt much like it.I get the point but I wanted to help Walt get the fly so the show could move on.


agreed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Holey Moley! I was on pins and needles for One Minute there.:up:


One of the most intense couple minutes ever put on film. Love that episode.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I've been cranking through these myself, and last night watched 3.05 "Mas" through 3.08 "I See You". Whoa. That "Sunset"/"One Minute" back-to-back was a doozy.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

AMC is showing Season 4 pretty quick. 3-4 episodes in the overnight hours. I'm already up to episode 10 since Sunday. 4 more to go and I'm all caught up :up: :up:.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

FireMen2003 said:


> AMC is showing Season 4 pretty quick. 3-4 episodes in the overnight hours. I'm already up to episode 10 since Sunday. 4 more to go and I'm all caught up :up: :up:.


Yeah, I noticed my TiVo picked up three early Monday and four early this morning. I'm just doing S4 in prep for S5...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got to slow myself down a bit and let these stretch out until mid-July. I don't want to leave myself too much time without before the new season starts. This has been a great way to watch these, though!


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> I've got to slow myself down a bit and let these stretch out until mid-July. I don't want to leave myself too much time without before the new season starts. This has been a great way to watch these, though!


I decided to watch as well and haven't been able to pace myself. I will watch the final three episodes before the weekend and then have withdrawals waiting until the 15th. Great show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I've got to slow myself down a bit and let these stretch out until mid-July. I don't want to leave myself too much time without before the new season starts. This has been a great way to watch these, though!


Yeah, I started going nuts on S4, but I need to pace myself too...it's just so damn good that's it's difficult to slow down


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm not trying to pace, I can just rewatch if necessary!


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I watched episode 1 of season 2 tonight. This show is incredible! It might be my favorite show since The Shield.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Next up for me is the infamous "Fly" episode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Next up for me is the infamous "Fly" episode.


Curious to see if you end up on the love or hate side of this episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

got back from Vegas to find 23 episodes piled up on my TiVo.... I managed to watch just one last night. The season 2 finale, "ABQ". I'll plow through as many as I can before heading back to Ohio for close to three weeks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> got back from Vegas to find 23 episodes piled up on my TiVo.... I managed to watch just one last night.* The season 2 finale, "ABQ". * I'll plow through as many as I can before heading back to Ohio for close to three weeks.


That was a heck of an episode. Several story lines merged.

Fly is tonight.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

indeed.. and you found out what exactly happened with what was being shown at the start of several previous episodes.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

We are 22 episodes in now and are still hooked.



Spoiler



I just want Jesse to get it together. Could care less about Walt.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

whitson77 said:


> We are 22 episodes in now and are still hooked.
> * SPOILER *


It only gets better and better.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I agree with Whitson



Spoiler



Pulling for Jesse. Was sad when Jane died. Don't really care much for Walt. I did at first, and found myself pulling for both "bad guys", but Walt has really become a serious dick. for someone who preaches about being careful, he's doing a crappy job. He can't control his massive web of lies


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I agree with Whitson
> 
> * SPOILER *


I agree.



Spoiler



Walt is pretty much everyone's worst enemy, including his own.



Not sure if my comment really merits spoiler tags - it's more of a common sense observation than anything plot-related.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> got back from Vegas to find 23 episodes piled up on my TiVo.... I managed to watch just one last night. The season 2 finale, "ABQ". I'll plow through as many as I can before heading back to Ohio for close to three weeks.


We just watched that episode last night. Glad to see some stories come together and looking forward to the start of season 3 tonight.

My wife wasn't into the show very much at the beginning, but now she's always wanting to see what's going to happen next. We're really enjoying the show and it's nice to have something good to watch during the summer.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and, as I peruse my TDL for next week (July 4th holiday), I see it is pretty bare. So LOTS of BB for me next week!!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> ...and, as I peruse my TDL for next week (July 4th holiday), I see it is pretty bare. So LOTS of BB for me next week!!


Yeah, I think tonight's TVLand old people shows are the only scripted shows I'm recording all week. Time for more BB. :up:


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I told a friend at work that I saw Walt say "Run" and hit stop and put down the remote. I want to let that linger for a while before I jump in again.

She thinks I'm nuts!!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Watched "Kafkaesque" and "Fly" and "Abiquiu" last night. All were great, but "Fly", especially, was brilliant.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Watched "Kafkaesque" and "Fly" and "Abiquiu" last night. All were great, but "Fly", especially, was brilliant.


:up:


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm on season two. I wish someone would have told me sooner how great this show was. How did I not know?

(And am I the only one who thinks that sometimes when Jesse is talking to Walt he sounds like Malcolm?)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mike_k said:


> I'm on season two. I wish someone would have told me sooner how great this show was. How did I not know?


I'm pretty sure I have. I tell everyone and anyone who will listen to me about the greatness that is BB.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

Not sure why I haven't watched this before since I liked the concept. Part of it was that AMC was not in HD until recently. I just finished the season 4 finale and now will have to wait. I kept all the episodes so I may go back and rewatch some favorites.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm pretty sure I have. I tell everyone and anyone who will listen to me about the greatness that is BB.


 I was just teasing you. You have told me, and the majority of TCFers, about the greatness that is BB. I'm glad I finally listened. :up:


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

We're up to episode 5 in season 1. I'm going to stick with it, but so far it's not as "OMG Awesome!!!" as everyone seems to think, at least IMO.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked "Fly". It wasn't a top ten episode, but it was good. One of those kinda sideways-tangent storyline eps that all series do once or twice. It moved fast; I would have guessed it was half over when the credits popped up.

"Is that your fly saber?"



Demandred said:


> We're up to episode 5 in season 1. I'm going to stick with it, but so far it's not as "OMG Awesome!!!" as everyone seems to think, at least IMO.


Stick with it. Each season gets better and better.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> ...Stick with it. Each season gets better and better.


THIS!


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Finished season 4 today. Best show on TV period.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Barmat said:


> Finished season 4 today. Best show on TV period.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Barmat said:


> Finished season 4 today. Best show on TV period.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Barmat said:


> Finished season 4 today. Best show on TV period.


Same here. I didn't realize, I had reached the end until I came here and I read the topic on "Face Off." I guess, I miscounted .

FWIW, it looks like AMC is running from Season 1 now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Breaking Bad certainly has been the best thing I've watched all year.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Finished S3 last night by watching "Half Measures" and "Full Measures". Man, Gus is *not* going to be happy about Walt/Jesse checkmating his meth-cooker succession plan.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Finished S3 last night by watching "Half Measures" and "Full Measures". Man, Gus is *not* going to be happy about Walt/Jesse checkmating his meth-cooker succession plan.


Ya think?

You'll love Season 4!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It seems AMC is done airing the catchup marathon. The most recent episode on now playing list is season 4, episode 13. I think that's the last one.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

just finished season three.WOW! what a great finish.Gus has begun to show a little more evil in his facial expressions (and ruthlessness.)Does anyone know any of his background?He shows no hint of why he is a drug dealer.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

steverm2 said:


> just finished season three.WOW! what a great finish.Gus has begun to show a little more evil in his facial expressions (and ruthlessness.)Does anyone know any of his background?He shows no hint of why he is a drug dealer.


It is explained a little in season 4.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I'm suffering from BB overload. Thanks to this thread I've watched the entire series in the last week. Don't know how I missed such an outstanding show.

RE: Gus...Can't pass this one up. 



steverm2 said:


> Gus has begun to show a little more evil in his facial expressions (and ruthlessness.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Still plowing through it. I'll probably just get through season 3 before I have to head to Ohio for close to three solid weeks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just finished S3, and watched the first part of the S4 premiere. Just all kinds of fabulousness. I went back and read the S3 finale thread ("Full Measures"), and there was a huge debate on (being vague to avoid spoilers) the gunshot and its effects.

I got excited when I saw the finale was 1:48. Booyah! Almost two hours of BB! Turned out to be a sneak of Rubicon stuck on the end.

I'm having some problems watching S4E1. My TiVo S3, which is the DVR I have all the BB recorded on, keeps locking up (leads to a reboot). Probably the HD going bad; that's why I bought my Elite a few months back. I'm about halfway thru S4E1 and I can't get past this one spot. I keep trying different tricks, some of which buy me a few minutes, others not so much. This is killing me not being able to finish this ep. Making my pain even more palpable is I had started recording BB on one of my other DVRs, and it has S4E3 on. But not E1/E2. If I can make it past these two, I can go to Plan B.

Back on thread... I thought Season Three was superb. Again, staying vague so others can read spoiler-free, it has become one of the most addictive shows I watch. Up there with Justified and GoT. Can't wait to see where we go this season!:up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> ....My TiVo S3, which is the DVR I have all the BB recorded on, keeps locking up (leads to a reboot). Probably the HD going bad; that's why I bought my Elite a few months back....


Why don't you transfer the BB eps 1&2 to the Elite?


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Finished season 3 this morning and can't wait to jump into season 4. I'm going away in a couple of days and probably will not be able to catch up.
How did I overlook this show ?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Finished season 4 last week and looking forward to season 5.

I still find it a little hard to believe that


Spoiler



Walt took out Gus. But do like how it was done. I just thought Gus would continue to be a thorn in Walt's side. What happens now? Does Hank become Walt's nemesis or does another cartel come in to fill the vacuum of Gus's death?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Why don't you transfer the BB eps 1&2 to the Elite?


I'm at our weekend place until Wednesday, I brought the S3 with me so I could enjoy Season 4 over the next couple days. It has all 46 episodes of Breaking Bad, a dozen or so movies and the 3 eps of Hatfield & McCoy, which is what I'm watching now. The Elite's at home. I have most of the BB's on the Elite also, but alas... 

We have DirecTV here, and that's the DVR that has about 30 of 46 episodes on it, but is missing S4E1/2. So I brought the S3 so I would have every ep with me. But alas...

I have four working DVRs with probably 120 episodes of BB spread across them, and I can't watch two $#@% episodes.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I have four working DVRs with probably 120 episodes of BB spread across them, and I can't watch two $#@% episodes.


Are you able to connect your DTV DVR to the internet? But as I think about it, I don't think their AMC OnDemand (channel 1254) has season 4, does it?

Definitely


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Are you able to connect your DTV DVR to the internet?


No. We have HughesNet satellite Internet here. Possibly the worst 'net provider around. Latency measured in seconds, not ms, with a d/l speed that can rival dial-up. Maybe. 

IOW, we can't use the Internet to stream. We can barely surf.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Took a break over the weekend to watch 1st half of S1 of _Game of Thrones _over the weekend (had the Blu-rays), but started S4 of _Breaking Bad _last night. Watched 4.01 "Box Cutter", 4.02 "38 Snub", 4.03 "Open House" and 4.04 "Bullet Points".

Dude. That last scene in Box Cutter was cray-zy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Took a break over the weekend to watch 1st half of S1 of _Game of Thrones _over the weekend (had the Blu-rays), but started S4 of _Breaking Bad _last night. Watched 4.01 "Box Cutter", 4.02 "38 Snub", 4.03 "Open House" and 4.04 "Bullet Points".
> 
> Dude. That last scene in Box Cutter was cray-zy.


Right with you Rob. I just started S4 in prep for July 15, and I'm through the first four, also. I'm pacing myself through the next week or so to watch "Face Off" the day before or the day of the S5 premiere. What an epic series...


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

According to netflix's facebook page season 4 will be on instant the 14th.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Michael S said:


> According to netflix's facebook page season 4 will be on instant the 14th.


Gonna hold my breath! 





or not...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Watched 4.01 "Box Cutter", 4.02 "38 Snub", 4.03 "Open House" and 4.04 "Bullet Points".
> 
> Dude. That last scene in Box Cutter was cray-zy.


Worked around my glitch and got some serious eyeball time with BB tonight. Watched 4.01/02/03. Starting 4.04 next...

Yeah, Box Cutter.:up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> ..._*Yeah, Box Cutter.*_:up:


...can be used for OTHER purposes....


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Yeah, Box Cutter.:up:


No kidding

HFC!!!

That was something else.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

For any who have tried a few episodes and still aren't convinced, I really liked the first 5, but episode 6 is the one that hooked me. And like others have said it gets even better. I'm watching some episodes now for the 5th or 6th time in preparation for the new season and still one episode just pulls you right in to the next whether you have time to watch or not.

I do have to agree with the spoiler criticism, it's better to be overly cautious with this show in particular.



Spoiler



Take box cutter for instance, I don't think anyone saw that coming, and simply knowing someone is alive in a later episode can be a spoiler



Lots of people, especially in this thread, would be unaware of promos, awards and such.


----------



## bobino (Jul 24, 2002)

I just finished watching S1-S4 in a marathon over the last couple of weeks. It was very difficult to stop watching every night since it seemed that each episode ended in a cliff-hanger. Great show!

A couple of questions:



Spoiler



Why did Walt think it was safe to have conversations with Jessie at Jessie's house when we know that Mike can bug a house and record conversations? Everywhere else they might be overheard they are very careful but they don't seem to care when at Jessie's house.





Spoiler



Why do Walt and Jessie argue and scream so much when a honest conversation would settle an issue? This drives me nuts that these two characters won't grow up when talking to each other.





Spoiler



What is to come from Walt calling Walt Jr. "Jessie" as he fell back to sleep after the fight with Jessie? I get that Walt thinks of Jessie as a son.





Spoiler



Will Mike return in S5? I like this character and his scenes with Jessie.





Spoiler



Did Skyler give Ted most of their money to save a tax audit? Seems they should have more than $600K saved by the end of S4.



-Bob


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

We have about 10 episodes left to be caught up. 

Love pretty much every episode but the FLY one. That sucked.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Those are a lot of spoilers Bob. You should cover them up!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

bobino said:


> Will Mike return in S5? I like this character and his scenes with Jessie.
> 
> Did Skyler give Ted most of their money to save a tax audit? Seems they should have more than $600K saved by the end of S4.





Spoiler



I'm sure Mike will return in S5.. someone has to clean up the mess left in Gus's wake.

Skyler gave away about half their money, I believe...at that point, it seemed like and endless supply of money coming in.. and $500k or whatever wouldn't be missed "that much". I think the rest of the money got sucked up with Walt trying to get Gus and clean up other messes (like paying off Saul's assistant, among other things). They also had to buy the car wash with cash. So I believe they have almost no cash left.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> Those are a lot of spoilers Bob. You should cover them up!


Agreed. 

Luckily my internal 'spoiler alert' went off, so I stopped reading, but this should be an untagged-spoiler-free thread.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Seems like this thread is now full of spoilers so I've basically stopped reading it. I'm one of the (few?) who have avoided pretty much any spoilers about this show so I knew very little about it before I watched other than it was supposed to be really good. 

I recorded this marathon and started watching yesterday and I really liked what I saw. Really interesting and exciting stuff, I was going to watch one or two episodes but ended up staying up until 2am and watched 4.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Seems like this thread is now full of spoilers so I've basically stopped reading it. I'm one of the (few?) who have avoided pretty much any spoilers about this show so I knew very little about it before I watched other than it was supposed to be really good.
> 
> I recorded this marathon and started watching yesterday and I really liked what I saw. Really interesting and exciting stuff,* I was going to watch one or two episodes but ended up staying up until 2am and watched 4.*


Be prepared to do that for the next couple of weeks until you catch up. It's that type of show. If you have the episodes available, it's really hard to not just move right to the next one.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Be prepared to do that for the next couple of weeks until you catch up. It's that type of show. If you have the episodes available, it's really hard to not just move right to the next one.


Yeah, I've been up until 1 or so every morning, because "I'll just watch one more". 

I have 3 left.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I so love some elements of this show and wish I could share it with my late father. Dad was a Biology major, Chemistry/Math minor nerd. His idea of foreplay was balancing chemical equations with my almost equally nerdy mother.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I finished season 2 tonight. Yowsa. Feels like we're kicking into another gear now. Amazing stuff. I am loving how this show is playing out.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It's like a rolling stone, keeps picking up speed. Each season, each episode... faster and faster, drawing you in. Reminds me of those old Batman shows, I keep expecting to see a <POW> or a <BAM> appear on screen.

I'm having my own mini-marathon tonight, going thru S4 bing bang boom.:up:


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Having spent hours watching from the very beginning up through S4E11 (Crawl Space) over the last couple of weeks, I decided to go back and read the threads for the show on TCF. WOW - hours spent yesterday and today just doing that.

Aside from half of a thread devoted to what is and what isn't spoilers and why things should or shouldn't be posted (which is always a PITA); and arguments with MMMMCC over many facts (and whether they were actually watching the same show as everyone else was ), it was really quite interesting and fun (though nowhere near as fun as the show itself!).

Need to finish up the last couple of episodes of Season 4 now, but trying to decide if I should devour them like a half-pound Hershey bar, or let them sit until next week and savor things a little more. I'm guessing I'll finish them up tonight!!!


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I've been reading the old threads on the show today, too. We're early in season 3, so I didn't have as much to read yet.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Finally started S01, and we watched the first 3. Many posters said the show starts slow and doesn't kick in for several episodes, but I have really enjoyed what I have seen so far. We need to hook in and hang on in that case.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

S4 in HD is on Amazon.com for $19.99 (or $2.99 per episode). It is also $19.99 for SD (which is less than iTunes and Vudu) so I think that is not a bad deal for HD.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, I've been up until 1 or so every morning, because *"I'll just watch one more". *
> 
> I have 3 left.


This was me all weekend. It was too hot to really go out, so I just hunkered down and did a BB marathon. I had already watched seasons 1, and half of 2, so I finished season three off and am starting season four. I don't want to...can't stop! My brain is feeling like it's been me sniffing the meth. Wooosh!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> Finally started S01, and we watched the first 3. Many posters said the show starts slow and doesn't kick in for several episodes, but I have really enjoyed what I have seen so far. We need to hook in and hang on in that case.


I don't think it started slow at all. It was great right out of the gate and it keeps on delivering episode after episode.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think it started slow at all. It was great right out of the gate and it keeps on delivering episode after episode.


You mean this isn't Eureka?......


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Down to our last 3 episodes from season 4. So far loving the show. My wife wasn't hooked at first, but now she's sad we only have 3 left on the dvr. Looking forward to finishing up tonight or tomorrow and starting season 5 on Sunday. You'd think more networks would do these marathons to hook viewers that didn't get in on a show from the start. I have gotten into a couple of shows thru marathons. Breaking Bad has been excellent so far and I'm glad we got a chance to watch it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Six left. Really trying to finish before Season Five starts next week. I've got a crazy week at work, so we'll see how that goes... 



purwater said:


> You'd think more networks would do these marathons to hook viewers that didn't get in on a show from the start. I have gotten into a couple of shows thru marathons. Breaking Bad has been excellent so far and I'm glad we got a chance to watch it.


I've often wondered the same myself. Most of the cablers do it--HBO, AMC, etc. And it DOES work. There are several shows that I watch after having joined in/caught up via marathon. Never understood why the broadcast nets don't do it.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

We finished S1 last night with the last 4 of 7. We don't expect to be done by the time S5 starts, but that's no big deal, since we're going on vacation soon anyway. A few more episodes on the DVR is money in the bank for watching when we're caught up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I've often wondered the same myself. Most of the cablers do it--HBO, AMC, etc. And it DOES work. There are several shows that I watch after having joined in/caught up via marathon. Never understood why the broadcast nets don't do it.


I think the even crazier thing is that most studios/networks don't release the previous season on DVD until just a few days before the new season starts. How do they expect to get any new viewers if they don't give them time to catch up?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the even crazier thing is that most studios/networks don't release the previous season on DVD until just a few days before the new season starts. How do they expect to get any new viewers if they don't give them time to catch up?


I agree; that is extremely short-sighted of them. But I think the strategy is to build interest as a new season draws closer and spark more sales closer to the start of the new season....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I agree; that is extremely short-sighted of them. But I think the strategy is to build interest as a new season draws closer and spark more sales closer to the start of the new season....


Yes, they definitely use the release of the DVD as a way to get actors on talk shows and promote the new season. But there's no reason they couldn't have two publicity windows. One a month or so before the new season starts with the release of the DVDs, and then another when the new season starts, which is an event all on its own.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Just finished all 4 seasons and only have one word: * day-um!*

All of the acting was outstanding/top knotch. Mark Margolis and Giancarlo Esposito deserve Emmy awards for their outstanding performances.

The lack of "good guys" in this series is notable.


Spoiler



Of the recurring cast, only Hank, Walter's children, Jessie's parents, Jessie's girlfriend, and her child are innocents.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Beryl said:


> Just finished all 4 seasons and only have one word: * day-um!*
> 
> All of the acting was outstanding/top knotch. Mark Margolis and Giancarlo Esposito deserve Emmy awards for their outstanding performances.
> 
> ...


I disagree that


Spoiler



Hank is an innocent. He's done plenty shady stuff even as a cop...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> I disagree that * SPOILER *


You are probably right.



Spoiler



I didn't notice any egregious behaviors but I always wondered how he could afford that house on even a DEA's salary. It is not like his wife is rolling in it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Finished the last 2 eps of S4 last night. Wowzers.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Finished the last 2 eps of S4 last night. Wowzers.


I just watched "Salud"....what a classic...


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Finally finished the rest of season 4. Wow, the show was great and keeps building the tension. Looking forward to Sunday and season 5. Kinda sad that we can only watch week to week now. Doing them all in a big bunch was great.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I still have 9 more eps of S4 to watch. I'll have watched them all by Sunday. This show is more addicting than meth.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Howie said:


> I still have 9 more eps of S4 to watch. I'll have watched them all by Sunday. This show is more addicting than meth.


...and the side-effects of watching are just as bad: I love this quote I just read from Bryan Cranston regarding Season 5:



> Bryan Cranston warns, You will s---, uncontrollably, watching this new season."


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Not sure if this belongs here or a new thread.

I saw that someone tweeted this site out: http://www.amctv.com/breakingbad4dish/

AMC will be streaming the season premiere from that site and people can register starting tomorrow in order to watch it on Sunday.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Six left. Really trying to finish before Season Five starts next week. I've got a crazy week at work, so we'll see how that goes... .


Ok, the crazy week is over. I haven't watched any TV all week. Not one single show.:down:

And to celebrate, I'm going to marathon the rest of the eps between now and the S5 premiere. I *will* be ready!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am watching BB over breakfast trying to keep up and get ready for Sunday! Wheee! Blue meth in the morning!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

betts4 said:


> ...Wheee! Blue meth in the morning!


Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Just finished the one where the boys visited Mexico. Pure awesome. This is right up there with the best series I've ever seen. I have 3 to go in S4, but I have to wait until DirecTV and AMC serve them up overnight tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

Alan Sepinwall did interviews with Aaron Paul and Bryan Cranston about their greatest moments so far in the series.

**Warning - Spoilers through the season 4 finale so don't read unless you are caught up.

It does not include any spoilers about season 5.

Aaron Paul
Bryan Cranston Part 1
Bryan Cranston Part 2


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Howie said:


> Just finished the one where the boys visited Mexico. Pure awesome. This is right up there with the best series I've ever seen. I have 3 to go in S4, but I have to wait until DirecTV and AMC serve them up overnight tonight and tomorrow night.


"Salud" was the best episode, IMO. I've watched it twice now. It gave me chills.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I am watching BB over breakfast trying to keep up and get ready for Sunday! Wheee! Blue meth in the morning!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TheMerk said:


>


 Where are the pancakes?!?!?!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Where are the pancakes?!?!?!


Bottom left corner, under the syrup container?


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

I just finished all 4 seasons of this show and all I can say : AWESOME!

Easily my top 3 shows


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> Bottom left corner, under the syrup container?


Not sure...they look square to me...and there HAS to be pancakes for Junior...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Howie said:


> Just finished the one where the boys visited Mexico. Pure awesome. This is right up there with the best series I've ever seen. I have 3 to go in S4, but I have to wait until DirecTV and AMC serve them up overnight tonight and tomorrow night.


Just watched four of the last six, one of which was Salud (Mexico). Holy bejeezus, no matter what you think is coming...

This show lives by the old maxim If you want to make God laugh, tell him about your plans.

Last two either tonight or Sunday AM. I _will _be ready for BBS5E1.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Just watched four of the last six, one of which was Salud (Mexico). Holy bejeezus, no matter what you think is coming...
> 
> This show lives by the old maxim If you want to make God laugh, tell him about your plans.
> 
> Last two either tonight or Sunday AM. I will be ready for BBS5E1.


Be prepared. Those are friggen awesome episodes


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Fresh from my email. Breaking Bad Season 4 is now available for Netflix streaming! 

:up::up::up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Booyah! If my wish was to have a short gap between S4 and tonight's premiere, consider it done. Just finished.

Holey moley. Not much else to add that y'all haven't heard or read a thousand times. One of the best shows on TV.

Ready for Season Five!:up:


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I finished season 3 tonight. I'm still probably a month from starting season 5, but I'm in no rush. Once I get caught up I'm sure I'll be struggling to wait a week for the next one.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

One episode left in season four.Definite double header tonite.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm dying to get home and watch the premier.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm dying to get home and watch the premier.


Aah, to be young again. By 5:40am, I'm home.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Aah, to be young again. By 5:40am, I'm home.


I don't understand this post.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

purwater said:


> Finally finished the rest of season 4. Wow, the show was great and keeps building the tension. Looking forward to Sunday and season 5. Kinda sad that we can only watch week to week now. Doing them all in a big bunch was great.


Just finished season 4 - had the same thought - it's going to suck having to wait a week for each new show.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Still loving being able to watch about 6-8 per week. This show is excellent, but it's even better when watched in such a short period. 

We watched eps 4 and 5 of season 4 last night so well be caught up in a week or so.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Wow! We recorded this marathon but did a ton of traveling this summer so just now finished the season 4 finale. Oh, my gosh!



Spoiler



Gus got all blowed up and then at the very end they showed the Lily of the Valley plant at Walt's house. Walt did that? I loved that the Hector character kept recurring.



So glad I started watching this show. Now to catch up on season 5.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Our DVR went in the crapper, but we're streaming on Netflix. They have through S04, but S05 is toast. Luckily, there are other ways.

We have gotten though S03E04, and should be done with season 3 this week. This is seriously great television. I remember Netflix censorship was discussed somewhere, so I was a bit surprised when



Spoiler



Skyler said she f*cked Ted


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I just noticed very last last night AMC was running S05E01, so if you set your DVR, you might be able to get them all. Check the schedule.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Our DVR went in the crapper, but we're streaming on Netflix. They have through S04, but S05 is toast. Luckily, there are other ways.
> 
> We have gotten though S03E04, and should be done with season 3 this week. This is seriously great television. I remember Netflix censorship was discussed somewhere, so I was a bit surprised when
> 
> ...


They get something like 1-2 f-words per season uncensored, so they have to plan ahead and decide when they're going to use them.


----------

